# The song in..



## Arnis_DeMano (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello .. I am looking for the song in datu tim hartmans video, the demo video that exist on his www.wmarnis.com in the media gallery, i think the song it´s called only the strong, but i don´t know the name of the group that sings it, and the song title may be wrong to. I appreciate all the facts i can get....


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 19, 2005)

There was a martial arts movie called "Only the Strong" and it was a showcase for capoeira and had really cool music. I bought the CD for the music. I have not been to Datu Hartman's site to listen to the particular song (as I still do dialup.....but have made arrangements to have broadband installed on Friday). There is a song called "Only the Strong" on the CD and it's performed by Marcel Branch, Patrick McCain and Donna Simon. Hope this helps.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus Ohio


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Jul 20, 2005)

yes but that movie is quite old i think, and this song and band sounds pretty new...i don´t know, but download the movie, it´s great movie with datu tim hartman. His great as usual ...


----------



## NARC (Jul 20, 2005)

The song is from Halo the video game, it is not from "Only the Strong".


----------



## NARC (Jul 20, 2005)

The Halo 2 soundtrack, "Blow me Away" is the title :asian:


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Jul 24, 2005)

NARC said:
			
		

> The Halo 2 soundtrack, "Blow me Away" is the title :asian:


THANKS THANKS


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 25, 2005)

Hej Kristoffer-

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Between last weeks seminar and car accident as well as having a couple over from Sweden at the moment, it has made it have to respond to anything let alone get any sleep.

The band is Breaking Benjamin and the song is Blow Me Away.

I hope that helps,


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Aug 1, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Hej Kristoffer-
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Between last weeks seminar and car accident as well as having a couple over from Sweden at the moment, it has made it have to respond to anything let alone get any sleep.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir... 
That´s oki, I know you are a busy man. I am looking forward to meet you in November. I hope the accident didn´t leave to much of injurys among the involved. 
I hope to visit the US and buffalo, but everything has it´s time  So do you know if these swedish people is here on this forum or if they have msn, i would like to talk to them about there trip over to the BIG land far away 

msn: arnis_demano@hotmail.com 
email: kristoffer@sundh.biz


----------

